#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Engineers

Please find the GATE 2006 CSE question paper with solutions attached.

Cheers! :Laie_58:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2005 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2007 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

----------


## renuka r gawande

thank you very much for such helpful paper

----------


## root12345

Ghanta Solutions hai...... ekdum chutiya site hai.... Don't misdirect user.....

----------


## gaur.rupeshkv

Yes u r write. no solutions. don't register

----------


## Priyaranjan Singh

Hi,
Looks like answers for question no. 51 is wrong it should be  "logn" GATE CSE 2006 paper.


Can you please verify it once.

Thanks,
Priyaranjan Singh

----------


## Ankit gky54Singh

ek dum sahi kaha dude  :):

----------

